# tiger time



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

first good tiger or 3-D wrap i've done,don't get alot of time to practice this style and it definitly needs time and expierence to know what the threads are gonna do,or at least what you hope they'll do,it's like opening a x-mas present,always a surprise!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice, is that the coloration of the thread or multiple separate colors?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

TY robert,mike the technique actually is a layering of 3 or more threads wrapped as 1 layer and then wraped the opposite direction as another layer,taking out(sacrifical) 1 or 2 from the 2nd layer.the trick is to use a couple of coats of epoxy between thread layers to give the effect


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

very interesting, thanks.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice Throop wrap, looks like it has a lot of movement. What combo did you use for the over and under and how many sacs, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

used 1867-green,1718-grey,1800-black madaiera under,black with 2 sacs for the top


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks great. Haven't tried a tiger yet but it is on my list.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

